# Hamilton khaki magnetised!



## Goose157 (Feb 8, 2017)

Oh no! My beautiful khaki has got a bad case of magnetism!.......

Overnight my + 3 to 6 second (regulated) hammy has gone bonkers + 5 minutes a day.....

Tested it on a compass and yep its get the dreaded mechanical lurgy!....

Any advice greatly appreciated......

thanks...


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I would say that a magnetized watch runs a lot faster than 5 minutes per day but if you say so then all you have to do is get it to a watchmaker and have it demagnetized.

You can buy a demagnetizer for 5-10$ but that is up to you.

Did you by any chance drop it ? Do you know how it got magnetized ?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I got one of these of Amazon for £ 8. Did the job. If it didn't I figured it was worth wasting £8 to find out.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I've heard putting them up to one of those old box style computer screens or actual tube style televisions and turning it on will do it.

I think that was very incorrect info I heard long ago though. Lol


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

I had a Seiko automatic from the late 70s that was diagnosed as being magnetised. Its timekeeping was extremely erratic - when left alone it might lose 1-2mins one day, then gain 1-2mins the next. If I wore it, its timekeeping would yo-yo from gaining to losing (+2mins to -3mins a day) every time I checked it.

The good old compass trick gave a needle deflection of almost 60 degrees!

So, off to the local jeweller for a full service and de-magnitisation. £90 later and I had a lovely, sweetly ticking little watch back on my wrist. No new parts were needed, and I am not sure what process they used to get the magnetised pixies out of it, but it did the trick.

J


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Providing the Hamilton is magnetised, it is merely a minor case. A watch that has been magnetised moderately will see a change of many minutes or hours per day. A watch that has been magnetised thoroughly will stop dead.



JayDeep said:


> I've heard putting them up to one of those old box style computer screens or actual tube style televisions and turning it on will do it.
> 
> I think that was very incorrect info I heard long ago though. Lol


 You might be able to demag a watch with an old CRT monitor that has a Degaussing function. Not ideal though, as you do better with a longer cycle time.

Later,
William


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting thread. I must admit that I have never experienced a problem with magnetism on watches, but then, I suppose that I might not have noticed any minor affects on watches I was wearing.

I have always thought that in general use, mechanical watches could sail through the vicissitudes of domestic and work-related magnetic fields unscathed. However, am I wrong in this complacency? I would certainly like to know more about all this.


----------

